# Age barrier in Australia for workers is 45??



## Susan Linda (Jun 4, 2008)

Can anyone clarify something for me please, as I keep reading conflicting reports on various websites, and would like to be sure.
We wish to emigrate to Australia...my husband is a 54 year old bricklayer.
I keep reading that the maximum age is 45?
How true is this?
Thanks for your help
Susan


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Susan, 

I think it may depend on the visa and how much your husbands skills are in demand. I know that on this forum Alan Collett was saying that a nurse still had a chance to get into Oz even though she was over the official age limit because she was a nurse. 

Most of the employee sponsored and skilled visas say under 45 - I just checked the first link in the "please read" post since that takes you through to the government website itself for the visas. The state territory business visa states under 55 but I'm not sure if that one is applicable to your circumstances. 

It's worth contacting some agents (Alan Collett and Liana Allan are on this forum) to get the facts from them. They know things we don't 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Susan,

It depends on which visa you would be applying for. Most visas have the maximum age of 45.

Have a look at the DIAC website to see the different types of visas and their criteria.

Dolly


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

By the way the age limits are for workers moving to Australia. Once you are here there are no age limits that I know of for working. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Veronika Hurbis (Jun 6, 2008)

*Visa options for the over 45s*

Hello,

Being over 45 is definitely not the end of the story, there are quite a few visa options available, but once your husband turns 55 things will become much more difficult. 

Probably the best route for your husband will be to go via an employer sponsored 457 visa (no age limit) and then on to a RSMS (a permanent visa based on sponsorship by an employer based in a regional area) or ENS visa (again a permanent visa based on sponsorship by an employer).

If as you say your husband is now 54 years of age there really is no time to lose and you must act very quickly. Especially with respect to organising a skills assessment (the places for the assessment in July are full and the next lot of assessments in the UK will take place in October) and finding an employer who will be happy to sponsor your husband.

There are also some business visa options available but that would need a lot more space and it is complicated.

Have you considered New Zealand?

If you need more advice feel free to email me or send me a message (don't worry, we don't charge for an assessment or for advice).

Cheers,

Veronika
Migration Consultant
Sort Out My Visa


----------



## harmony (Jun 7, 2010)

*Over 45 & would love to move to Australia*



kaz101 said:


> By the way the age limits are for workers moving to Australia. Once you are here there are no age limits that I know of for working.
> 
> Regards,
> Karen


 hi, my husband & i are the same , we would love to move to OZ with our young family , but are over 45 , would love to hear from anyone who could help us ,is there any chance ? :confused2:


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

Welcome to the forum.

I'd suggest you contact an agent to ask their advice. They would be able to tell you which visa you could apply for considering your age and skills. Usually the first consultation is free, without obligation so definitely worth asking. 

We do have some agents who post on here, one being the poster above your post, SOMV. You can contact Veronika by checking her more recent posts and clicking the contact link at the bottom of her signature. Other agents on here are pc and alan collett.

Good luck!
Dolly


----------

